# WHAT CAUSES THIS?



## murdocjunior (Dec 20, 2012)

WHAT CAUSES A DIFFERENT LOOK LIKE THAT ON THE SHELL?




murdocjunior said:


> WHAT CAUSES A DIFFERENT LOOK LIKE THAT ON THE SHELL?



P.S THIS IS FROM FLORIDAIGUANA.COM


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 20, 2012)

Scute deformities can occur when the eggs are incubated at too high a temperature.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2012)

Or too low a temperature. That one is pretty attractive, though.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 20, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> Or too low a temperature. That one is pretty attractive, though.



Really? I didn't know that ... Thanks!


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah I knew extra scute and irregularity happenes when too high or low temps but I didnt think this was a deformity, it looks nice lol


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2012)

Rather than deformity, maybe abnormality is a better term.


----------



## wellington (Dec 20, 2012)

Pyramiding is already starting. Even though they live in Florida, for some reason their torts pyramid. Look at their Aldabras. I believe they keep them too dry.


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 21, 2012)

yea i noticed that


----------



## SDDTMama (Dec 23, 2012)

Totally off topic and just my opinion, BUT:

Even if I owned a tortoise(s) that could get large enough for a small child to ride on, I would *never* even entertain the idea of doing so. 


That is all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2012)

Andrea...is that what it says in their ad?

I'm really liking that different scute design. Wish I had one like that.


----------



## SDDTMama (Dec 23, 2012)

Yvonne,

Barb's post that said to "Look at their Aldabras" piqued my interest, so I visited their website. Their Galapagos tort pictures feature 3 different young people "riding" their tortoises. I realize these tortoises are HUNDREDS of pounds, and that a child on their backs didn't harm them in any way. It's just, IMHO, *not* something I agree with. Like people riding elephants at the fair or in a circus, or even in their natural habitats. It's just my personal opinion. >Shrug<


----------



## Baoh (Dec 24, 2012)

SDDTMama said:


> Yvonne,
> 
> Barb's post that said to "Look at their Aldabras" piqued my interest, so I visited their website. Their Galapagos tort pictures feature 3 different young people "riding" their tortoises. I realize these tortoises are HUNDREDS of pounds, and that a child on their backs didn't harm them in any way. It's just, IMHO, *not* something I agree with. Like people riding elephants at the fair or in a circus, or even in their natural habitats. It's just my personal opinion. >Shrug<



When you have giants, you will not be forced to let children ride upon them.

My future kids will ride on the backs of my future giants if they so desire it since it does not cause the giants any harm and would be a positive experience for the children and a very nice formative memory that could further engender an appreciation for the wonders of nature.


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 24, 2012)

I would let children ride them too if they disire as long as the tort is happy with it, there shouldnt be a problem


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 25, 2012)

murdocjunior said:


> WHAT CAUSES A DIFFERENT LOOK LIKE THAT ON THE SHELL?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S THIS IS FROM FLORIDAIGUANA.COM





They should call him cross! He's really amazing


----------



## Holycow (Dec 26, 2012)

Ever see photos of large Aldab or other big tortoise mount a female, were talking serious weight on top. I wouldn't worry about the weight of a tiny human when it comes to the giants. As long as your not trying to ride the darn thing to school or something.


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 28, 2012)

Holycow said:


> Ever see photos of large Aldab or other big tortoise mount a female, were talking serious weight on top. I wouldn't worry about the weight of a tiny human when it comes to the giants. As long as your not trying to ride the darn thing to school or something.



Exactly!!!! Enough said lol


----------

